# مواضيع الطيران الشراعي و الطيران اللاسلكي و ط بدون طيار



## م المصري (19 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

*سؤال .كيف تصنع طائرة شراعية ؟*​ 
*موسوعه صناعه الطائرات اللاسلكيه!!!!الحق وحمل بسرعه كلها بالعربى!!!!!!!*​ 

*طائرة صغيرة من صنعي*​ 
*كل شيء جاهز إلا جهاز الإستقبال*​ 
هــام جدا للمصممين[[ دليل اختيار محرك و متحكم السرعة المناسب لطائرتك ]] ،​ 
*http://husamsh2.jeeran.com/index.html*



*اصنع طائرة لا سلكية بنفسك بالصور ....!!!!*

*مدارس الطيران الشراعي والمظلي في الوطن العربي*​ 
*طائرة ريموت صغيرة؟!*​ 
*طلب مساعدة لطلاب الهندسة المعلوماتية !!*​​


----------

